# Please move a recepticle



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

The owner of the ice cream shop calls me to move a recepticle. He says the plumbers ran a pipe across it and he barely is able to plug in the refridge.

So I move the refridge.........................










Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks miserable.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's nice...

I like how the receptacle is caved into the wall as well....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i hate plumbers.....~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the plumber has a **** in his eye.......one copper and one pex pipe.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd be pissed.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm pissed just lookin' at it.....~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet the guy who poured the slab is pissed, too.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The electrons are bound to be jumping from that hot slot to that copper pipe.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

you have a sawzall right, easy fix. Plumber will probably have to come back though, due to a slight leak.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

you should be thanking the plumber for the chance to move the outlet and make some money


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

I always appreciate the artistry of willful idiots. Provides inspiration for me while I take part in my hobbies. Hunting, for example.

Care to borrow my .308?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> I always appreciate the artistry of willful idiots. Provides inspiration for me while I take part in my hobbies. Hunting, for example.
> 
> Care to borrow my .308?


I think there was a story wrote about that, called "The most dangerous game"


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I think there was a story wrote about that, called "The most dangerous game"


 
:laughing::laughing: now it all makes sense!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

If I was the owner I'd send your bill to the plumber, that's just plain stupidity and they left it like that too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sarness said:


> If I was the owner I'd send your bill to the plumber, that's just plain stupidity and they left it like that too.



I'd send the bill to the owner, since he's the one who requested I move the recep. Let HIM deal with the plumber.

Sending the bill directly to the plumber is a great way not to get paid.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sarness said:


> If I was the owner I'd send your bill to the plumber, that's just plain stupidity and they left it like that too.





480sparky said:


> I'd send the bill to the owner, since he's the one who requested I move the recep. Let HIM deal with the plumber.
> 
> Sending the bill directly to the plumber is a great way not to get paid.


Read his post again Mr Nit Pick.:bangin:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Another plumber who thinks it's better using short pieces of PEX and a compression coupling..

What is it with these guys.. :blink::blink::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Another plumber who thinks it's better using short pieces of PEX and a compression coupling..
> 
> What is it with these guys.. :blink::blink::no:


Yeah they are dumb, like electricians that use NM in place of RMC.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Read his post again Mr Nit Pick.:bangin:


"Owner" to me meant the owner of the EC.

Of course, you'll never admit there's more than one way to interpret it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah they are dumb, like electricians that use NM in place of RMC.


My post was about using short pieces of pipe to do a job.. not the material itself.. 

That tubing is a common size for ice machines and must come on a 100' roll..


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Call and pix to the plumbing inspector and owner send bill to the plumber along with the letter he sent to plumbing inspector/ board!! Plus maybe a couple pin pricks in a couple joints just cause that is sooo uugggllyy!!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'd send the bill to the owner, since he's the one who requested I move the recep. Let HIM deal with the plumber.
> 
> Sending the bill directly to the plumber is a great way not to get paid.


Sorry, I should have said the OP's bill and avoid the upswell.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, what did you do?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> "Owner" to me meant the owner of the EC.
> 
> Of course, you'll never admit there's more than one way to interpret it.


I will admit there is more than one way.

The right way which made perfect sense or the wrong way which allowed you to nit pick.

But you will never admit it was pretty clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If he was speaking in terms of himself being the owner of the EC, then he would not have used the words "your bill".


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

sarness said:


> If I was the owner I'd send your bill to the plumber, that's just plain stupidity and they left it like that too.





480sparky said:


> "Owner" to me meant the owner of the EC.
> 
> Of course, you'll never admit there's more than one way to interpret it.


Why would an employee send a bill to his boss?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh what a douche move.... you should cut the pex and repipe in 1/2 inch electrical PVC....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Why would an employee send a bill to his boss?



The owner of the EC........ sending a bill to the plumber.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I will admit there is more than one way.
> 
> The right way which made perfect sense or the wrong way which allowed you to nit pick.
> 
> But you will never admit it was pretty clear.:thumbsup:


And you just contradicted yourself.

But of course, you won't be able to see it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And you just contradicted yourself.
> 
> But of course, you won't be able to see it.


Good luck trying to get that past the goalie.. :laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I had a plumber tell me he was going to put a small water heater under the cabinet. So I ran a 10/2 just to be safe. When I went back for finish I found a small tankless that required 60 amps. Maybe it's my fault for not asking how many amps but he could have told me tankless.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Good luck trying to get that past the goalie.. :laughing:



I'm not concerned about 'the goalie'. It's 'the owner of the NHL' we're dealing with.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm not concerned about 'the goalie'. It's 'the owner of the NHL' we're dealing with.


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Theriot said:


> I had a plumber tell me he was going to put a small water heater under the cabinet. So I ran a 10/2 just to be safe. When I went back for finish I found a small tankless that required 60 amps. Maybe it's my fault for not asking how many amps but he could have told me tankless.


 Yea dude, anytime they say Electric water heater you gotta ask for specs... Dont ever trust HO, GC's or Plumbers when it comes to that... I got burned on that once when i was working for another EC. I never not ask now...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ampman said:


> you should be thanking the plumber for the chance to move the outlet and make some money


Um, excuse me.... but to me this says the owner hired the cheapest guy in town. That's why it's all ****ed up in the first place. To think this is an opportunity is wrong, IMO.


----------

